# Air8 FTW



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Air8 + RGS in action 
7:45pm

6:00pm


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Does it normally hold for extended periods?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes, before I started the treatments it would be wet for at least a day and no mowing for 2-3 days.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Awesome, I have been watching some of John's videos on YouTube and am planning on trying the products. I've been using penterra and I feel its helped but still having issues with pooling. I feel like these products would be a more long term solution.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I used Panterra about 2 months ago, seemed like it helped.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The power of making soil aggregate. I do not like to refer to this as aeration. it triggers the mechanical aeration crowd. What it is, is restructuring soil so water and air exchange better. Punching holes in the ground does not work under my conditions.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

If we had this much rain pre treatment(north east Georgia ), there is no way I could mow for the next 3-4 days. I am 100% confident I could mow middle afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

That's pretty impressive results! I could use that for my clay yard.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

It's expensive to try but you've convinced me to try it. As a confirmed skeptic of these "magic sprays" supported by gobbledygook youtube explanations, you have no idea how disappointed I will be if it actually works.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I've had similar results. In the past, water just ran off the strip of grass into the street. It was just a swampy puddle but now there is no puddle and no runoff. I couldn't believe my eyes! For me, it worked really well and I'm sold. If you have a lot to treat, it can get pricey but if you have a small lawn, it'll last a while. @Delmarva Keith The 5 gal purchase applied at 9oz/M will cover 71M. If you use it at 8oz/M, then you can get 4 apps on your 20M. 2 apps a year instead of running an aerator to me is a cost savings. Of course, this is dependent on if it works for you. I imagine it might depend on your soil type and may not work for all soil types.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I didn't catch that the pictures were at 6:00 and 7:45 the first time I saw the photos. 
That is so impressive.

What are you all using to apply? I've been using a hose-end sprayer (Ortho), and I sense that the ratio of water to product is inconsistent. That mades it more difficult to control product application rates, and I really don't want to be heavy-handed or (especially) uneven in coverage.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I've had similar results. In the past, water just ran off the strip of grass into the street. It was just a swampy puddle but now there is no puddle and no runoff. I couldn't believe my eyes! For me, it worked really well and I'm sold. If you have a lot to treat, it can get pricey but if you have a small lawn, it'll last a while. @Delmarva Keith The 5 gal purchase applied at 9oz/M will cover 71M. If you use it at 8oz/M, then you can get 4 apps on your 20M. 2 apps a year instead of running an aerator to me is a cost savings. Of course, this is dependent on if it works for you. I imagine it might depend on your soil type and may not work for all soil types.


I think I've got the tests for it. Soil was a compacted clay / sand mix filled in behind a bulkhead many decades ago all the way to the road which, when dry, is about as hard and solid as blackboard chalk. Covered with about 4 to 6" of naturally created topsoil over a period of years. One area of higher ground won't take or hold much water and needs about 1/2" of water 3x per week to prevent dormancy. Another area behind that is lower ground with the clay perched under the topsoil like an underground lake. Needs very little water all Summer but tends to get wet in rainy season. Let's see what the miracle elixir will do with these.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

social port said:


> I didn't catch that the pictures were at 6:00 and 7:45 the first time I saw the photos.
> That is so impressive.
> 
> What are you all using to apply? I've been using a hose-end sprayer (Ortho), and I sense that the ratio of water to product is inconsistent. That mades it more difficult to control product application rates, and I really don't want to be heavy-handed or (especially) uneven in coverage.


I spray it with a pump sprayer. Same way I apply herbicides, fungicides, iron, liquid fert, etc. I add 9oz with enough water for 1/2 gal and that covers 1M. Water after or time the app before it rains.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I used a backpack or my homebuilt sprayer to lay it down, hose end works just need to be careful.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


>


Woah! :shocked: Sweet sprayer!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sweet yard, grass and sprayer!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@99mmrenegade and @Suburban Jungle Life :thumbup: 
Fan tip, too, I take it?

I also noticed that 99mmrenegade is using air-8 plus RGS.
It raises the question of whether we should be using both products to address compaction, drainage etc instead of one only.

I'm pretty sure that @Colonel K0rn has been using the pair of them as well.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

That's a fan tip for PGR and Feature. I use a brown AI tip for the ground penetrate applications. I am using humic 12 plus RGS plus Air8 plus microgreen at 2.25 gallons of water per 1k


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Sprayer build thread is in tools sub section from concept to build


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Sprayer build thread is in tools sub section from concept to build


It is there and it's pretty Sweet!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

@social port Fan tip. 120 degree spread, medium to larger droplets except if I go crazy with the pumping and then it is a finer mist.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks, fellas. I think I'm going to transition to a backsprayer for future apps ASAP.

@99mmrenegade. I've seen your DIY lawnstriper as well. Superb!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have looked at adding a small helper pump to a backpack to help increase the pressure and improve overall performance.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> @social port Fan tip. 120 degree spread, medium to larger droplets except if I go crazy with the pumping and then it is a finer mist.


What pressure and tip combo? I am using Fan reds at 55psi and Brown AI at 55psi


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Striper
C channel from home depot 
Shelve l brackets
Boat rollers off a trailer


Tall fescue at 2"


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Striper
> C channel from home depot
> Shelve l brackets
> Boat rollers off a trailer
> ...


Yep, that's the one. Can't argue with those stripes. And when you see fescue like that, all you can do is #just look at it.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm now a believer. I have an area in the back yard that would take 24+hrs to drain. We've had the heaviest rain here I've seen in the last couple days and within 6 hrs it's all gone.

To be somewhat objective the "lake" in the back yard has been larger immediately post-rain and even with that it's gone in a quarter of the time. I've only done one application at the heavy rate earlier this summer. Planning on another in a month or so.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > @social port Fan tip. 120 degree spread, medium to larger droplets except if I go crazy with the pumping and then it is a finer mist.
> ...


I don't have a pressure gauge. It came with a regulator but at some lower pressure, maybe 15-20 psi. The flow is really low with that so I removed it. I'm guessing with my regular pumping, it's probably around 30psi but with crazy pumping it might be closer to the 50-60 psi range. Of course, that is speculation as I don't have a way to verify it. The tip is one I got off amazon for the smith sprayer and it is brass, 1 GPM, 110 deg fan (just looked it up).


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Just pulled the trigger on the soil activator bundle, curious to see what these products can do for my situation. Went soil activator over Bio stimulant cause I'm interested to test D-Thatch.


----------

